# Lekarze > Forum gastrologiczne >  Poważny problem, pilnie proszę o pomoc

## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam
Mam bardzo powazny problem  :Frown: . z jakieś trzy tygodnie temu zjaralismy sie z dziewczyna i sie bzykalismy. chcialem dla podniety włożyc jej wąż(od prysznica) (srednica 1cm) w tylek i wlaczyc wode aby jej sie wlala do srodka (pod cisnieniem).Ale jakos tak wyszlo i ona mi to zrobila co ja mialem zrobic jej. wlala mi wode do tylka i wlala sie ona pewnie do jelita grubego.pozniej ta woda podcisnieniem mi wystrzelila z tylka. moja analiza jest ze roz***aleme sobei jelito grube. pozniej po tym zdarzeniu bolal mnie brzuch i tak jakby mi sie przelewalo mialem wzdecia i jak dlugo nie jadlem bol sie nasilal.bylem u lekarza diagnozowali problem z zoladkiem dali ortanol i cos tam jeszcze. nie powiedzialem im co zrobilem.
dalsze objawy jakby nie przyswajalność witamin.np. bralem falvit i kiedys zawsze mi sie robil taki ladny naskorek na paznokciu a teraz dupa.
czuje sie non stop oslabiony.schudlem 6kg.nie moge cwiczyc na silowni bo mam takie zakwasy ze mala glowa. nie mam sily cwiczyc.zupelnie jakbym stracil regeneracje.POMOCY!!! nie powiem lekarzowo co zrobilem. nie moge cwiczyc!!! co mi sie moglo stac? czy mi sie pokarm nie wchlania?czy witaminy? lekarza glupio diagnozowali hormon tarczycy itp.jak ja wiem ze to jest przez moja glupote.co mam zrobic co mi jest? czy sa jakies preparaty multiwitaminowe w ampułkach? lub plastrach masciach?nie wiem co zrobic pomocy nie chce stracic silowni a nie moge na nia chodzic bi jeszcze bardziej trace mase.juz od okolo tyg mnie prawie brzuch nie boli.ale objawy nie minely.

----------


## tomtom

chlopie nie pomoge Ci bo nie mam pojęcia jak, ale zazdroszcze Ci Panny
musicie sie swietnie bawic  :EEK!:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

jezeli nie masz powaznego bólu to raczej jelita sobie nie uszkodziłes,
jednak ja bym proponował jednak powiedzieć prawdę lekarzowi

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

To proste co masz zrobic!!!

Wsadz sobie w dupe odkurzacz! 

Ale taki mocny, zebym wyciagnal tą wodę, a najlepiej z opcją prania to sobie dupsko przeczyścisz.

Hoho full opcja.

A TAK NA POWAŻNIE. NIEZWŁOCZNIE UDAJ SIĘ DO LEKARZA I POWIEDZ PRAWDĘ PONIEWAŻ TO CO ZROBIŁEŚ GROZI TRWAŁYM USZCZERBKIEM NA ZDROWIU !

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jest to smutne, jakie pomysly ludzie maja w glowie. Czasami moze trzeba przejsc przez cos co pozwoli nam wyciagnac pewne wnioski???????!!!!!!!

Nic ci nie pomoga rady, w ktorych bedziesz odczuwac kpiny,wysmiewanie sie, lek, bezsilnosc, itd.
Polecam ci strone internetowa, gdzie ludzie otrzymali uzdrowienia i uwolnili sie z roznorodnosci. Nie kosztuje to nic a pomoglo tysiaca, wiec dlaczego mialo by tobie nie pomoc?.Nawiaz kontak. Nie musisz nic nikomu mowic co ci sie przytrafilo, i nikt nie bedzie od ciebie wymagac, wrecz przeciwnie. Otrzymasz wskazowki jak zastosowac to w zyciu.
Nie czytaj pozniej jakis wypowiedzi, ktore byc moze beda miale na celu odciagnac cie od tego. Przekonaj sie samemu zanim bedziesz opierac sie na opini szczegolnie osob, ktore nie maja pojecia o pewnych sprawach. Lekarz jest osoba zaufana, nie bedzie o tym nikomu mowil. Chodzi tylko aby przelamac w sobie wstyd.
A oto strona: Ko
Zycze ci abys sie z tego jak najszybciej uwolnil i zaczal prowadzic szczesliwe zycie

----------


## Gosia

No to naprawdę mieliście świetny pomysł  :Smile:

----------


## focus9

Sex jest fajny i pomysły mogą być fajne jeżeli obydwoje nie robicie sobie krzywdy... wiesz kiedyś takie węże gumowe wkładali i robili tzw lewatywę na przeczyszczenie. Myślę że trochę cie przeczyściło. Z tego co słyszałam to po takiej lewatywie może być osłabienie organizmu. Zrób sobie USG jamy brzusznej czy jelito nie jest uszkodzone. A falvit o ile wiem to są witaminy dla kobiet. Ale pomysł niezły hehehe

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

radze zrobić badania n nie trzymać dupe w lodzie!

----------

